# iPad 3 écran qui clignote



## steph99 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai acheté le dernier iPad vers le 20 juillet il marchait très bien.
Fini les congés 1 semaine après et dans la journée voir même 2 fois dans la journée lors de l'utilisation, au toucher tactile, style en voulant ouvrir une app l'écran se met à clignoter en noir comme quant on le met en veille et se rallume très vite.
Je suis obligé de l'éteindre complètement et le rallumer pour qu'il redevienne normal.
Aussi avec safari et Facebook, la page est par moment au moitié voir trois quart noir, idem éteindre et rallumer.


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2012)

@steph99, il serait préférable que tu prennes contact avec apple.


----------



## steph99 (3 Septembre 2012)

alors ça va pas être facile, là où je suis Apple ça n'existe pas


----------

